# The conference bike



## Pat "5mph" (10 Dec 2013)

It's hard work!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Dec 2013)

You've had a go on one then? Was it fun?


----------



## winjim (10 Dec 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> It's hard work!


You're supposed to find some other people to help you...


----------



## Brandane (10 Dec 2013)

There was a group of riders on a similar type thing who I saw on Pedal for Scotland a few years ago! And yes, they did manage to complete the 50 miles .


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Dec 2013)

These are brilliant fun, I rode one of the early ones back in the 80's


What I want is:


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Dec 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> You've had a go on one then? Was it fun?


Oh yes, great fun! A bit scary at the start, we were at the mercy of the driver, braking, steering, everything 
It belongs to Free Wheel North, pictures to follow, Katy the head mechanic took them on her phone.
Will share as soon as she uploads them.


----------



## Amanda P (11 Dec 2013)

I rode one for five days a couple of years ago, helping to get it from John O'Groats to Land's End for Cancer REsearch UK. We had a lot of fun, but yes, it was hard work. Those little short cranks and the low gear mean keeping it moving at any speed requires you to spin like crazy, and getting it up hills takes some serious grunt.

When three of us pulled up on it to the HIlton Hotel in Leeds where someone had blagged us free hotel rooms for the night, we were really hoping to hand it over the valet parking. But alas he'd clocked off for the night when we got there and we had to pedal it up the ramp into the multi-storey car park ourselves.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Dec 2013)




----------

